# PICS OF BABIES!!!



## Strike2 (Apr 26, 2007)

Here they are with all their glory.


----------



## Poppyseed (Feb 1, 2007)

AWW! That last one is adorable D:


----------



## Inesita (Feb 18, 2007)

Super cute!


----------



## Strike2 (Apr 26, 2007)

They have already made a visible growth, its just too exciting...more pics coming tomorrow hopefully.


----------



## Nazarath (Feb 20, 2007)

*Yay more kit pics  Cna you notice any color patters yet? *


----------



## Strike2 (Apr 26, 2007)

Sorry I don't have the pics up yet, a meeting ran long today so I didnt have time to grab the camera. Both parents were hooded so its looking like all the kittens are going to be the same...black around the front, black line down the back...some have spotted lines down the back.


----------

